# Help level tank



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

just got this fluval setup all cleaned up and filled with rodi. I guess the floor isnt level and water level is off on one side by about 1/3 inch. Wondering how you guys recommend shimming and leveling it. The bottom/legs of stand is U shaped like this -> |___|

if i do only one side then the entire back part of stand looses contact with the ground. What do you guys suggest. I want to make sure its level first so i know its safe and also it doesnt look good this way.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Get some composite shims from Home Depot.

Shim the right side on 3 points and the middle point at the back.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks water level is nice and level now. Wasnt sure if it was just that simple or not. Got same reply on other forums aswell.


----------

